# Shoddy Asus RMA



## Arrakis9 (Oct 26, 2012)

This is really just a place holder for asus RMA to show them what i got back today from them and how severely aggravated and disappointed i am because im going to have to wait another 2+ weeks for this to get resolved for something that should have not even passed QA to begin with.

At this point im just going to leave the pictures to do all the talking with some captions and highlights to point things out 































*UPDATE:*
After going though hell getting the board sent back to repair the damage from my original RMA - - this is what they sent back to me


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2012)

I feel for you, that's shocking quality control there, this is why i buy chit like this instore usually, and i open it just outside the store, or inside, depends, to check everything first, imagine if you sold something with that kinda damage to them, they wouldnt wait 2 weeks for a replacement, theyd have lawyers on your doorstep, i hope they resolve it pronto, otherwise id be asking for a full refund and contacting legal advice in you country, thats disgraceful frankly to send that "back" to you like that!!! thats just rubbish damage on that board, its had it!
Thats not even new, its used!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2012)

at some point i better buy direct to the shop so i can inspect the stuff first
sorry to hear that.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 26, 2012)

All i got back for as a responce was "generic" instructing me that i need to call RMA directly 



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> ...



Doesn't seem they want to deal with me now do they?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy effing ess, man.  That is one banged up board, and you got it back from RMA looking like that?

ASUS is my favorite manufacturer, and I have never had any issues with them, but good lord, just look at that thing.


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 26, 2012)

a little off topic but the pic showing the CPU backplate shows people that don't believe that foxconn has parts in every motherboard manufacture the CPU backplate is made by foxconn i'm betting all the connectors are too anyways back on topic

WOW it looks like they used the MoBo for everything other then a MoBo and then just sent it back to you sorry for your luck man that sucks


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn,  you can see almost all those problems at the first glance, What the hell is wrong with ASUS Quality Assurance


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 26, 2012)

Not to be sarcastic but if you just bought it, they are saying send it back to the retailer or etailer and they will exchange it. Thats what I would do. You will get a new one quicker and if you do not like the response, why the hell did you not call them on the phone? Asus has live support if your not happy with the response.


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 26, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> a little off topic but the pic showing the CPU backplate shows people that don't believe that foxconn has parts in every motherboard manufacture the CPU backplate is made by foxconn i'm betting all the connectors are too anyways back on topic
> 
> WOW it looks like they used the MoBo for everything other then a MoBo and then just sent it back to you sorry for your luck man that sucks



No the company he bought it from gave him a rebag. Ever thing of that. I have NEVER seen a motherboard from any manufacturer come out of the box like that and I have handled litterally hundreds. it just does not happen unless he got someone elses return. plain and simple. Why do you think the PCB is bruised and warped. It was in someone elses case people. This is NOT an Asus issue rather his retailer thus she said contact them. Snap into it guys!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> No the company he bought it from gave him a rebag. Ever thing of that. I have NEVER seen a motherboard from any manufacturer come out of the box like that and I have handled litterally hundreds. it just does not happen unless he got someone elses return. plain and simple. Why do you think the PCB is bruised and warped. It was in someone elses case people. This is NOT an Asus issue rather his retailer thus she said contact them. Snap into it guys!



so if i understand correctly its just a misplace issue? one sending and one returning boxes got swapped?

edit: if this is right then why would someone send something like that for RMA, are these kind of damages still RMA-able?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 26, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> No the company he bought it from gave him a rebag. Ever thing of that. I have NEVER seen a motherboard from any manufacturer come out of the box like that and I have handled litterally hundreds. it just does not happen unless he got someone elses return. plain and simple. Why do you think the PCB is bruised and warped. It was in someone elses case people. This is NOT an Asus issue rather his retailer thus she said contact them. Snap into it guys!





lyndonguitar said:


> so if i understand correctly its just a misplace issue? one sending and one returning boxes got swapped?
> 
> edit: if this is right then why would someone send something like that for RMA, are these kind of damages still RMA-able?



This is the board i got directly back from asus RMA department, i sent them in a pristine board that stopped booting properly and this is what they sent back after 3 weeks of waiting


I am going to call asus RMA department after i get off work today and see what happens...


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 26, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> This is the board i got directly back from asus RMA department, i sent them in a pristine board that stopped booting properly and this is what they sent back after 3 weeks of waiting
> 
> 
> I am going to call asus RMA department after i get off work today and see what happens...




Yes I would call and go up the ladder


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah... ive been saying this for sometime... Asus wuality has gone down the gutter. specially after sales stuff.

i have had to rma my board 4 times now


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 26, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah... ive been saying this for sometime... Asus wuality has gone down the gutter. specially after sales stuff.
> 
> i have had to rma my board 4 times now





Asus is actually quite good. Nobody is perfect,


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 26, 2012)

Nobody's perfect but really what he got back was just a joke. Hell I have seen whole computers sitting outside in the rain and snow and they looked in better condition then his MoBo. I wouldn't even expect that from the cheapest MoBo manufacturer let alone from one of the most expensive.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just got off the phone with asus phone support, I was informed that it was indeed a mistake on their part and that they were going to stock check the M5G for me and cross ship a new board for me in a "special rma case #"  and that i should receive an email on further instructions in the next day or so. i was also told that even if they did not have stock i shouldn't have to wait more than about 1 week to get a new board back from them.

so in all, way to go phone support - it was better than i was expecting after the last highway robbery attempt i got from EVGA and their stupid RMA policies

Now i'll just wait and see what happens and report back with what i get.


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 27, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just got off the phone with asus phone support, I was informed that it was indeed a mistake on their part and that they were going to stock check the M5G for me and cross ship a new board for me in a "special rma case #"  and that i should receive an email on further instructions in the next day or so. i was also told that even if they did not have stock i shouldn't have to wait more than about 1 week to get a new board back from them.
> 
> so in all, way to go phone support - it was better than i was expecting after the last highway robbery attempt i got from EVGA and their stupid RMA policies
> 
> Now i'll just wait and see what happens and report back with what i get.



My motto is via emial 1st try, then phone. great job and congrats. Asus is not perfect but they will make it right.


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 27, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> All i got back for as a responce was "generic" instructing me that i need to call RMA directly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least they gave you a Canadian phone number. My ASUS RMA came back in worse shape than I sent it off at, and they said there was no Canadian phone number available...


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 27, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just got off the phone with asus phone support, I was informed that it was indeed a mistake on their part and that they were going to stock check the M5G for me and cross ship a new board for me in a "special rma case #"  and that i should receive an email on further instructions in the next day or so. i was also told that even if they did not have stock i shouldn't have to wait more than about 1 week to get a new board back from them.
> 
> so in all, way to go phone support - it was better than i was expecting after the last highway robbery attempt i got from EVGA and their stupid RMA policies
> 
> Now i'll just wait and see what happens and report back with what i get.



Ok well seriously hope you get a bnib board and that will make it right for you even though you had to wait etc, if they do that and it works out, then id be happy, they are usually quite good with this sort of chit, keep up the pressure too, and stay cool as well, never get anywhere being freaked out with sales people, its a big company with chit all over the world and chit does happen once in a while, please update us if you dont mind, i like asus gear myself never had any issues , it may have just been a mix up, they do happen, regs frm me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 27, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just got off the phone with asus phone support, I was informed that it was indeed a mistake on their part and that they were going to stock check the M5G for me and cross ship a new board for me in a "special rma case #"  and that i should receive an email on further instructions in the next day or so. i was also told that even if they did not have stock i shouldn't have to wait more than about 1 week to get a new board back from them.
> 
> so in all, way to go phone support - it was better than i was expecting after the last highway robbery attempt i got from EVGA and their stupid RMA policies
> 
> Now i'll just wait and see what happens and report back with what i get.



I hope they do what they say for your sake. I didn't have such a nice dealing with them.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 30, 2012)

So i have not heard anything back from asus today via email.. going to give them till mid day tomorrow to get back to me with a response then im calling them again :|


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 30, 2012)

Their technical support is scary. But marketing and bribed sites and review work never better.
ASUS is big, rich, indifferent and stingy...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 31, 2012)

Still have not heard anything back from them yet.... no email no confirmation no nothing... on the phone again waiting for a rep right now to see what the deal is, hopefully this time i wont get put on hold for 40 minutes


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2012)

that board seems legit.


----------



## qubit (Oct 31, 2012)

This looks more like someone sabotaged that board than anything else. I see both good and bad customer service stories about them, so I think to some extent it must depend on pot luck and which country you live in.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got off the phone with them.. they sent me a shipping label and are going to send me a new board when they confirm that the damaged board is in transit. so hazzah for now and i'll see how it all plays out and report back to you guys later


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

Make sure you have receipts of the shipping info


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 2, 2012)

Great!!  Feel good for you and glad it seems to be working out now.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 5, 2012)

So the motherboard has been returned and *DELIVERED* back to asus RMA, when i check on the RMA number i get this 





> RMA service number has been successfully applied for, and we are waiting to receive the customers product.



No email or confirmation that they have even shipped out the new board yet that was SUPPOSE to be cross shipped... guess im calling up there AGAIN, this is really starting to make me angry


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> So the motherboard has been returned and *DELIVERED* back to asus RMA, when i check on the RMA number i get this
> 
> No email or confirmation that they have even shipped out the new board yet that was SUPPOSE to be cross shipped... guess im calling up there AGAIN, this is really starting to make me angry



Normally they cross ship when marked as shipped. I have had that happen with Asus and a ton of times with EVGA. Never had an issue from either company and RMA's.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 5, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Normally they cross ship when marked as shipped. I have had that happen with Asus and a ton of times with EVGA. Never had an issue from either company and RMA's.



Alright, we'll see what happens then only going to give it 1 day though - this is already turning out to be a 2 month long RMA


----------



## stevednmc (Nov 5, 2012)

Asus isnt really forthcoming with information.. I sent my laptop in once for rma...they didnt tell me what they did or even inform me they were shipping it back...I was surprised when I found the sticker on my door telling me I had a package! But they did fix it, and when I called they told what repairs were made, and Im still using it over a year later.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 5, 2012)

You'll be right man, just takes time, you'll git a new one soon from them im sure.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 7, 2012)

So im on the phone again with asus - - getting ready to talk to a manager, i called up there again because the board is undergoing another "normal" RMA instead of getting a cross shipment like i was told i was going to have. the rep on the phone told me at this point it would be pointless to do a cross shipment on a new board because the normal rma is almost finished. i told him that i don't want to get the same board back because it was physically broken the first time it was sent in - he told me to stay on the line and he would transfer me to his manager so i did and what i was told again on the phone is "your board is in the final testing phase and should be shipped today or tomorrow and you should get a tracking number today or tomorrow" 

so in all honestly im starting to loose my patience with them and im going to start calling more and more often if they are stringing me up like this because its a clear attempt of "i don't want to deal with you" sort of attitude and its honestly really fucking disappointing that this is going to pan out to 2 months for this RMA


It would be really nice if we had an asus rep here on our forums that could see whats happening - i can only imagine how they're treating other people as far as support


----------



## qubit (Nov 7, 2012)

I've got an Asus mobo and this really doesn't fill me with confidence. Surely it actually costs the company more money in time and wasted wages to mess you around than just replace the board with a brand new one straight away?


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes but they play on something other...Give up. 
Most of people only give up sell board and buy new or rich leave board like plate for sandwiches.
That save lot of money. When some have something for RMA, percent give up in start.
EVGA can pay whole developing team for money to keep alive best technical support and service on market together with CORSAIR.
Technical support that level cost lot.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 8, 2012)

Vlada011 said:


> Yes but they play on something other...*Give up*.
> Most of people only give up sell board and buy new or rich leave board like plate for sandwiches.
> That save lot of money. When some have something for RMA, percent give up in start.
> EVGA can pay whole developing team for money to keep alive best technical support and service on market together with CORSAIR.
> Technical support that level cost lot.





@Arrakis+9
I hope you'll be able to work this out with Asus quickly... Keep bugging Asus and hopefully they'll send you the replacement ASAP... That's what I would do


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Vlada011 said:


> Yes but they play on something other...Give up.
> Most of people only give up sell board and buy new or rich leave board like plate for sandwiches.
> That save lot of money. When some have something for RMA, percent give up in start.
> EVGA can pay whole developing team for money to keep alive best technical support and service on market together with CORSAIR.
> Technical support that level cost lot.



your missing the point ASUS is suppose to be "known" for good technical support and fast turn around when you have to RMA some thing this is clearly showing and now documenting (as much as i hate to say it) worst case scenario. aside from that not all of us have the money to go throw down another $250 on a board just because there was bad technical support. i'll admit it im not in any way shape or form rich or even wealthy and i have an overdrawn bank account to prove that, i consider myself a "budget enthusiast" and your idea to give up and try something else dose not sit well with me


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2012)

Tell them you are going to contact the BBB and see how quickly the board shows back up.


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 8, 2012)

I am pretty sure they will take care of you.  Just demand that they send you a label to ship it back on.  A while ago I RMA'd a 790FX that would post with a quad core but did with a dual core.  I explained this to them when I set up the RMA, and even printed the issues and sent it back with the board.  They sent me the same board back claiming that it was repaired, and low and behold, it wasnt.  I called back and they emailed me a prepaid UPS label and then sent me a brand new complete retail box.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> It would be really nice if we had an asus rep here on our forums



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=9336


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 8, 2012)

^ your a real gentleman.

This happened to me in 2010 with a macbook pro 15, i had to drive a round trip of 400 odd kms after 2 attempts to get it replaced as the screen cabling was faulty i noticed a  day after i purchased it etc and i paid over 2k$ for it, maybe over 3k if i remember, and it was an absolute nightmare, i nearly blew a 50amp fuse instore until i got it swapped.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> ^ your a real gentleman.



Only reason I knew was that I saw him and dave going back and forth in another asus thread last week Either way hope it helps. 

With the guys saying the RMA is almost finished, I am not sure what he can do though.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 12, 2012)

So... its Monday.... still no update for asus RMA still says "Product repair is in progress." i sent a PM a few days ago to the asus rep here on the forums but he seems to be not active what so ever. time for another call - - i wonder what lie they're going to tell me this time...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 13, 2012)

So i called them up again, i explained my situtation the the first guy on the phone and he told me he was going to transfer me to a supervisor and when he put me on hold i got a call ended sign on my phone   i quickly called back again got a different person explained my situation again and he came back to me saying that its in "line" for repairs and that it probably wont have any status update until Wednesday or Thursday ( sound familiar? ) i told him that hes telling me the exact same bullshit that i was told last week he then went on to tell me that since i shipped the board out *FIRST* and did not wait to receive a replacement board first then ship out my defective board that quote "it was turned into a normal RMA" which is on par for this line in the instructions 



> f ASUS Product Support Team is not contacted that defective unit is in transit and RMA is received at repair facility, RMA will be changed to a regular RMA and standard processing will apply.



The problem with that is that i contacted asus the day after they gave me the shipping label to have them verify that my motherboard was in transit and have them release my replacement board for me. that didnt happen - the rep never got my replacement board released for shipping. 

after asking to speak to a supervisor i waited on hold for 5 minutes and talked to what sounded to be the same guy i talked to last time that told me i should get an update on Wednesday or Thursday. after explaining my situation AGAIN i asked him to explain to me why this happened and why there is no update what so ever on whats happening with my board.  he proceeded to tell me again that Wednesday or Thursday is that "magic day" that i should be receiving  an update on it and they should know more then - no estimate on when a replacement is suppose to be shipped out. after this my patience pretty much broke and i blew up on the guy asking him why their fuck up is my problem and that i should have to wait the amount of time this has taken for something that should have been fixed the first time around. he kept telling me that hes sorry there's nothing he can do because the board is at RMA being "repaired" and they cannot release a replacement because of that fact. 

He was ever so polite to give me the email and name of his supervisor and said i could call tomorrow from 8 - 5 EST. 

Time to write up an email.... and another phone call tomorrow .....


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 13, 2012)

All I suggest is go as high as you can and give them a link to this thread. I say they send you a gift like a ASUS GPU for screwing you around now....


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 13, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> All I suggest is go as high as you can and give them a link to this thread. I say they send you a gift like a ASUS GPU for screwing you around now....



that would be grand and all but i just want my board back so i can OC and get my high quality audio back


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just to let you know Asus doesn't replace a board or GPU until the *third RMA* of the original product. This has always been SOP for them. Expect to get the same board back again, I went through this same ordeal with a 4870 Dark Knight a while back.


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2012)

This is bloody awful. :shadedshu I hope my Asus mobo doesn't crap out on me.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you know Asus doesn't replace a board or GPU until the *third RMA* of the original product. This has always been SOP for them. Expect to get the same board back again, I went through this same ordeal with a 4870 Dark Knight a while back.



Interesting last board I shipped them was replaced (marked the board). Then again that board lets just say died a valiant.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Interesting last board I shipped them was replaced (marked the board). Then again that board lets just say died a valiant.



If the board was beyond repair in a cost sense matter then they would more than likely replace it with stock. My M3A78-CM was repaired but others I have sent back were replaced.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If the board was beyond repair in a cost sense matter then they would more than likely replace it with stock. My M3A78-CM was repaired but others I have sent back were replaced.



That's good to know. So if I kill a board I need to KILL the board.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2012)

I have my first P67 Sabertooth sitting in the box that I "should" have RMA'd months ago(BIOS went flakey and would no longer let me overclock, the "multi" section just "disappeared") I managed to get lucky and catch a "Demo" Sabertooth so I just replaced it. 

Reading this stuff is why it's still just sitting in the box :shadedshu Interested to see how this pans out tho because I really should RMA it...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Reflash the bios and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Reflash the bios and see if the problem goes away.



Been back and forth with multiple BIOS's. Someone having similar issues with another ASUS board had found a post over on [H] I believe where you flashed it with a blank BIOS to "clean" it then reflash. I just can't be arsed to tear down my water loop/rig to put the old one back in and do it.  

But then I just thought about it. I could actually pull the BIOS chip and flip it into the current board to A: confirm it is the BIOS and not the board and B: Flash it, switch it back.

Sounds considerably less painful than dealing with ASUS RMA...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 13, 2012)

So the email address i was given was FAKE i cannot believe how much they lie to you to get you off the phone with them. seriously its like they don't even care


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> So the email address i was given was FAKE i cannot believe how much they lie to you to get you off the phone with them. seriously its like they don't even care



take them to a small claims court already!!!


If they want to play games, lets see how the like playing with the LAW!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought a refurbished ASUS M5A99X EVO from Geeks.com about 6 months ago, received it and one PCIe slot was dead and the other died the next day. Since I heard unpleasant stories about ASUS RMA, and since the refurbished board was screwed up right out of the box, I think I made the right decision to mail it back for a refund a day after I received it.

Didn't even bother RMAing my ASUS Crosshair III Formula when it had a 3 year warranty and quit working after 2.5 years either. Surprisingly, the 3 ASUS motherboards from 2006 that I have (A8N-E, A8N32SLI Deluxe and P5WDH Deluxe) that I bought from 3 different members on TPU all still work fine to this day. The only modern ASUS board I have is the M3A78-CM Brandonwh64 sold me and that works fine, but I really don't want to play these RMA games with the newer boards unfortunately.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 14, 2012)

Asus boycot I smell ? sign me up, been monitoring this thread and at this point its complete bs.

I would definitely file a complaint with the BBB especially with the fake email.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

qubit said:


> This is bloody awful. :shadedshu I hope my Asus mobo doesn't crap out on me.





			
				dude12564 said:
			
		

> At least they gave you a Canadian phone number. My ASUS RMA came back in worse shape than I sent it off at, and they said there was no Canadian phone number available...



ASUS lied to me -.-

RMA'd my GPU due to crashes
comes back with massive coil whine.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 14, 2012)

So i looked up my RMA # again today and this is what i got 



> The system can't find records of your inquiry.
> 
> We recommend you contact your reseller or nearest ASUS Service Center.



They removed my RMA from their system ? still no board back ? if it wasn't past hours i'd be calling them again right now


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> So i looked up my RMA # again today and this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> They removed my RMA from their system ? still no board back ? if it wasn't past hours i'd be calling them again right now



At this point, I agree with everyone else who said to call the BBB, as this is quite outrageous.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I bought a refurbished ASUS M5A99X EVO from Geeks.com about 6 months ago, received it and one PCIe slot was dead and the other died the next day. Since I heard unpleasant stories about ASUS RMA, and since the refurbished board was screwed up right out of the box, I think I made the right decision to mail it back for a refund a day after I received it.
> 
> Didn't even bother RMAing my ASUS Crosshair III Formula when it had a 3 year warranty and quit working after 2.5 years either. Surprisingly, the 3 ASUS motherboards from 2006 that I have (A8N-E, A8N32SLI Deluxe and P5WDH Deluxe) that I bought from 3 different members on TPU all still work fine to this day. The only modern ASUS board I have is the M3A78-CM Brandonwh64 sold me and that works fine, but I really don't want to play these RMA games with the newer boards unfortunately.



I scored a Maximus IV Gene-Z for $50 locally and RMA'ed it. Came back with a board that's driving my rig right now.

MSI on the other hand sent me back an MSI R5770 Hawk that was dusty, scratched, and had rusted heatfins.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I scored a Maximus IV Gene-Z for $50 locally and RMA'ed it. Came back with a board that's driving my rig right now.
> 
> MSI on the other hand sent me back an MSI R5770 Hawk that was dusty, scratched, and had rusted heatfins.



Well, I guess all the companies are the same...


----------



## mtrai (Nov 14, 2012)

*Asus rma hell*

I am not gonna go into my lengthy ASUS Motherboard RMA Hell...however I was able to get every thing fix by calling Fremont CA, the ASUS HQ in the US.  Below I will list the contact info for Freemont, CA.  It took me a long long time searching for this info.

briefly  had to return  Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 3 different times for the same broke audio issue.  On the 2nd return HQ sent me a brand new retail box one which in 2 days the audio went out once again. 

I got very frustrated talking with Jefferson, IN who your are talking to.

After calling Freemont, pressing 0 not an option in the prompts and spoke with someone she transferred me someone in returns in Freemont, who is now cross shipping the Sabertooth R.2 as a replacement will be here Friday.  

My ordeal started in August when I built a new system for myself.

http://onyoursi.de/wiki/personal-computers/asus/

ASUS
http://www.asus.com/
800 Corporate Way
Fremont, CA 94539
(510) 739-3777
1-888-678-3688
Fax: (510) 797-2102


Hope this helps you resolve your problems.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well i called up again today and spoke with "HAL" he told me on the phone that the reason my rma cannot be found is because it is on hold and they are waiting for further information from me in regards to the rma. when i told him i had gotten no email or notification what so ever about this. he went on to tell me that the board was received damaged by the RMA department  and that i needed to provide pictures of how i received the board. 

So he sent me his personal email and asked me to send them to him which i gladly obliged. he also told me that the person that originally set up my RMA would be in, in a half hour and that he would be speaking to him when he got the chance about it. i then asked him if i should call back in an hour then to see where this all pans out and he told me that he would probably be calling me back personally about it (fingers crossed) if not, that's ok i got a name and an email address this time to track down this actually helpful rep.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 14, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Well i called up again today and spoke with "HAL" he told me on the phone that the reason my rma cannot be found is because it is on hold and they are waiting for further information from me in regards to the rma. when i told him i had gotten no email or notification what so ever about this. he went on to tell me that the board was received damaged by the RMA department  and that i needed to provide pictures of how i received the board.
> 
> So he sent me his personal email and asked me to send them to him which i gladly obliged. he also told me that the person that originally set up my RMA would be in, in a half hour and that he would be speaking to him when he got the chance about it. i then asked him if i should call back in an hour then to see where this all pans out and he told me that he would probably be calling me back personally about it (fingers crossed) if not, that's ok i got a name and an email address this time to track down this actually helpful rep.



Hopefuly this pans out for you, I shudder to think of having to RMA my p67 sabertooth after reading this thread the past few weeks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Well i called up again today and spoke with "HAL" he told me on the phone that the reason my rma cannot be found is because it is on hold and they are waiting for further information from me in regards to the rma. when i told him i had gotten no email or notification what so ever about this. he went on to tell me that the board was received damaged by the RMA department  and that i needed to provide pictures of how i received the board.
> 
> So he sent me his personal email and asked me to send them to him which i gladly obliged. he also told me that the person that originally set up my RMA would be in, in a half hour and that he would be speaking to him when he got the chance about it. i then asked him if i should call back in an hour then to see where this all pans out and he told me that he would probably be calling me back personally about it (fingers crossed) if not, that's ok i got a name and an email address this time to track down this actually helpful rep.



I think you'll be in good shape now.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh I forgot to add when you call Freemont and you get to the person that can help you...ask if they are in Freemont, sometimes you will get transferred to Jefferson, IN.  Which sounds like you did.

As far as being on hold...it would show that in the RMA status page...something like awaiting customer info.  Been there done that in my whole process.

It sounds like you were sent to Jeffereson, IN.  I say this because of what you put in your last post.  If you were speaking to someone in Freemont they would not know that the person who took your RMA would be in in about 30 mins.

Don't wait for them to call you back...call them back.  Call the 510 number hit 0, when the resepotionist answeres tell her you need to speak to someone about a motherboard and not someone in Jefferson as they have been horrible, given you  wrong info, etc.  When she transferred you, ask the person is he in Freemont, and then proceed.  If not hang up and call back.  

The guy I worked with in Freemont, had my RMA number on his desk and all I had to do was give him my name or he would just simply recognize my voice.  They do not take many service calls there.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 14, 2012)

got an email reply not exactly what i wanted to hear but at least i got something back 



> Mr. Perez,
> 
> I received your photos and have attached them to the case.  My supervisor is in the process of bringing this matter to the attention of the management team.  It may still take a few days to resolve the matter, but I wanted you to know that we are continuing to work to resolve the issue.
> 
> ...



I have to be at work soon and don't have time to call them back today but i have the next 4 days off from work so im going to try and make stuff happen


----------



## NeoCrisis (Nov 15, 2012)

Good luck to you. I have hear so many horror stories with ASUS Customer Support that your whole ordeal doesn't surprise me. Which also has kept me away from buying any more ASUS products. 
I now stay with EVGA, Gigabyte, and MSI which are all local to Southern Cali. and pretty simple to speak with a live person


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't know what everyone's issue is just setup the DOA open box CHVF I got off the egg for a cross ship through Asus. I did have to call twice since they were busy the first time.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 16, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Don't know what everyone's issue is just setup the DOA open box CHVF I got off the egg for a cross ship through Asus. I did have to call twice since they were busy the first time.



the issue is that asus has dropped the ball on me several times now - try reading the thread


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> the issue is that asus has dropped the ball on me several times now - try reading the thread



Have posted in it several times now.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just an update, got a tracking number from ASUS today when i went to check the RMA status

this looks very promising:


> Original S/N: C3XXXXXX7994



Board should be here on black Friday, i'll get some unboxing pictures done up and cross my fingers that its in good condition and works


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally! Here's crossing fingers for ya.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 21, 2012)

So the motherboard came 2 days early and im pretty angry right now... uploading pictures as you read this



































At this point im going to take mtrai's information and call up California - if they dont send me a board *FIRST* to replace this one im going to buy the part off ebay and do the repair work myself since asus clearly doesn't know what they're doing in regards to repairing/replacing components on a board. if nothing happens and i cant fix it myself well its just going to get scrapped for parts and im *NEVER* buying another asus product again


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> So the motherboard came 2 days early and im pretty angry right now... uploading pictures as you read this



Oh that doesn't sound good at all...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 21, 2012)

So while i was putting the heat sinks back on the board i noticed some thing else.... they touched the memory sockets it looks like and did a pretty shit job of cleaning up 







when i asked them if i was going to get the same board back and they told me "no, it will be a replacement" (from several people mind you) makes you wonder what else they lie about or what else they DON'T do up there. email is going out right now and a call tomorrow since i have to be at work soon..


just opened up my mail and lookie what i found, i love surveys 



> Dear Customer,
> 
> The goal of ASUS service team is to provide the best service worldwide to our customers. We count on your support to
> provide us valuable feedback and share your service related experiences with us.
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2012)

I would call now and ask them to ship you a board along with sending the label to ship your current board back. By ask I mean ask for a supervisor first thing.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think they lied when they said you'd get a different board, I just think they didn't know WTF they were talking about.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I don't think they lied when they said you'd get a different board, I just think they didn't know WTF they were talking about.



This is exactly the kind of shit that happens when you have a department split like they have, there's no way the repair department can communicate with the support side of it and vice versa. or if they can it seems they're not willing to at least


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2012)

They amount of money their company has wasted at this point because of lame stuff is worth more than 2 of those motherboards. 

This is why I don't buy ASUS for personal builds. I wish my boss would let us move away from them to someone else. Maybe I can convince him that we should go Gigabyte/MSI.

Good luck with the RMA, hopefully they do you right this time.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> They amount of money their company has wasted at this point because of lame stuff is worth more than 2 of those motherboards.
> 
> This is why I don't buy ASUS for personal builds. I wish my boss would let us move away from them to someone else. Maybe I can convince him that we should go Gigabyte/MSI.
> 
> Good luck with the RMA, hopefully they do you right this time.



Thanks, if you need to point him over here to this thread - there are a few other posts on different forums that are very recent experiencing the same grief.  this is their second strike with me


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> They amount of money their company has wasted at this point because of lame stuff is worth more than 2 of those motherboards.
> 
> This is why I don't buy ASUS for personal builds. I wish my boss would let us move away from them to someone else. Maybe I can convince him that we should go Gigabyte/MSI.
> 
> Good luck with the RMA, hopefully they do you right this time.



Gigabyte's RMA is equally as bad from personal experience.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> They amount of money their company has wasted at this point because of lame stuff is worth more than 2 of those motherboards.
> 
> This is why I don't buy ASUS for personal builds. I wish my boss would let us move away from them to someone else. Maybe I can convince him that we should go Gigabyte/MSI.
> 
> Good luck with the RMA, hopefully they do you right this time.





cdawall said:


> Gigabyte's RMA is equally as bad from personal experience.



I've always had good experiences with MSI support, but I haven't had to send anything back to them recently.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I've always had good experiences with MSI support, but I haven't had to send anything back to them recently.



Same. MSI has been nothing but great for me. I haven't dealt with them in over a year though.


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2012)

Even though I'm running a Maximus V currently with no problem, my next motherboard purchase won't be from Asus, that's for sure.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Even though I'm running a Maximus V currently with no problem, my next motherboard purchase won't be from Asus, that's for sure.



going to be going AsRock or MSI personally.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> going to be going AsRock or MSI personally.



I am looking at AsRock, but they have to release something high end first. All of their AMD boards are 16/16/4. That doesn't work in my situation.


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> going to be going AsRock or MSI personally.



I like AsRock. While the Extreme 4 Gen 3 Z68 board wasn't the most quality board I've purchased, their support and customer service is very good.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2012)

One of my favorite boards was my ASRock board. 

Just ordered a build for a friend on a budget and got this mobo.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn, that's one shitty "repair". I'd be livid too.

My Asus board has been 100% perfect, but my next one 100% won't be from them.

They've gone downhill a long way.


----------



## Raw (Nov 21, 2012)

*That's terrible*

I myself have had some issues with Asus and their RMA process and Support in the near past.
I have a few friends who also have had nothing but headaches from Asus within the past year regarding their service after the purchase.
However, Asus did straighten out the issue I had rather quickly, cross shipping me a replacement motherboard. But I had to secure the deal with a credit card and wait for a credit a few weeks after they received back the RMA'ed board I sent back, which is understandable enough.

I presently own 5 Asus mobos. They are all great boards and work good except for one above that I "THOUGHT" lost a PCI-E slot under warranty.
It was replaced with a used board by Asus.
Turns out it was not the motherboard after all, it was a video card that died.
That was ok with me I guess, I didn't like the fact I bought new and got old, but it works. I think Asus should make that clear in their advertising so if you buy a board you know ahead of time you get a used one back if you have problems, if it's less than 3 RMAs on the same item. I think then you get new one if still available.
But I guess all the mfgs. do the same. It is what it is.

After a little more thought, I am NOT all done with Asus after re-reading this thread.
I will possibly be buying from them again in the near future.

On the other hand, I want to try Asrock or Gigabyte too.
So it will be a coin toss at purchase time...maybe.

I hope the Asus people do read this thread however, because if indeed you received that motherboard in that condition as you claim, that's terrible.
it may help to make changes for the better at Asus. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 21, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> a little off topic but the pic showing the CPU backplate shows people that don't believe that foxconn has parts in every motherboard manufacture the CPU backplate is made by foxconn



...and iPad, iPhone, iPod, Kindle, PlayStation 3, Wii U, Xbox 360, Dell and HP laptops (among others).

That's China for you. The products are already produced before a company buys them and slaps their logo on it.

Shame for ASUS though. I had a "new" Sabertooth x58 board that looked like it was wedged in a soft for a year.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Nov 21, 2012)

It would be nice if this thread could get as much exposure as possible.  Your experience was absolutely horrible OP.  I still would follow through with reporting it to the BBB and perhaps the Federal Trade Commission if applicable.

I'm personally thinking about posting it to /r/buildapc.

Reddit thread added:

http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/13leta/asus_rma_nightmare_an_isolated_case_or_par_for/


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

Figured I would update this. I ended up not cross shipping mine as with Asus's process it takes as long if not longer than a regular RMA. Today Asus received my board so we will see how long it takes for them to update my RMA as received hopefully Monday since it showed up on a holiday.



OnePostWonder said:


> It would be nice if this thread could get as much exposure as possible.  Your experience was absolutely horrible OP.  I still would follow through with reporting it to the BBB and perhaps the Federal Trade Commission if applicable.
> 
> I'm personally thinking about posting it to /r/buildapc.
> 
> ...



My issue is with sites like that most people only post when they had a negative time or someone else they knew did. I have personally RMA'd 10+ boards with Asus without receiving a bad mobo back or any of these issues everything was done in a timely manor and quality was the same as what I sent in. I actually had one occasion when I had yet again killed my M4A78T-E when I received a sealed BNIB motherboard with accessories. Might have been because it was the 3-4th time I had killed the product, but hey DICE is rough on boards.


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 4, 2012)

OP, I have been keeping an eye here for quite some time and I must say, I am seriously angry!. 

Good thing I wasn't in your place. Bad things would have happened to the retailer.


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 4, 2012)

More examples of why you should NOT use Asus products anymore. They are shit!

Hopefully you get your RMA sorted correctly. Took me 3yrs to get a replacement card, it still doesn't work properly but at least it was NEW!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

This is why "Sabertooth #1" is still sitting in the box behind me... This is my FIRST ASUS board since Abit went under I had to look elsewhere. 

I am keeping an eye on this thread too, to see how it ends up being resolved. So far it looks like they have shipped him back the exact same broken board...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> This is why "Sabertooth #1" is still sitting in the box behind me... This is my FIRST ASUS board since Abit went under I had to look elsewhere.
> 
> I am keeping an eye on this thread too, to see how it ends up being resolved. So far it looks like they have shipped him back the exact same broken board...



The Sabertooth boards tend to be better then most Asus boards. Of ALL Asus boards THAT one should be ok.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The Sabertooth boards tend to be better then most Asus boards. Of ALL Asus boards THAT one should be ok.



The BIOS is corrupt on it. Basically it treats my 2600K as a "non K" I lost all overclocking functions. I can't even run the XMP Profile on the RAM. 

There is a way to supposedly fix it by "blanking" the BIOS and then reflashing it. I just can't be arsed to tear down my perfectly functioning Sabertooth to give it a try. 
It IS a great board and has a 5yr warranty so it's not like I don't have time to fart about with it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> There is a way to supposedly fix it by "blanking" the BIOS and then reflashing it. I just can't be arsed to tear down my perfectly functioning Sabertooth to give it a try.
> It IS a great board and has a 5yr warranty so it's not like I don't have time to fart about with it...



*OR....* you could just purchase a bios chip from ebay and switch it with the one on your board.

It might cost a little $$ but problem solved.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *OR....* you could just purchase a bios chip from ebay and switch it with the one on your board.
> 
> It might cost a little $$ but problem solved.



You can order them directly from Asus they are all of $5.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 5, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *OR....* you could just purchase a bios chip from ebay and switch it with the one on your board.
> 
> It might cost a little $$ but problem solved.



Yeah I was thinking of just flipping the chip with the current board and do it that way. Just not gotten up the courage to make an attempt.


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 5, 2012)

Jesus man, I'm seriously pissed on your behalf. I really hope it gets sorted soon.

I have a G53JW Asus gaming notebook and it crapped itself with about 2 months left on the warranty so I brought into the repair centre in Brisbane (luckily we have a repair centre where you can actually go and speak with someone in reality). I was told it would take 2 days to diagnose and no longer then 8 working days to repair or replace it. I had a phone call 5 days after handing it in saying that the mobo, ram, hdd, keyboard and screen cable had been replaced and it was ready to pickup. Quite a major repair if you ask me, but very quick for 5 days. I was given an extra 6 months warranty to cover the repair work as well upon arrival. Still working fine to this day. 

But I've had a crap experience with a gigabyte mobo before where the RMA was lost in their system never to be seen of again D: I did give up on that scenario though because I used a my tax return to buy a new one mobo.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you tried contacting the Better Business Bureau to file a complaint with ASUS along with seeing if the BBB might be willing to help if you really want to take legal action against ASUS (at this point, I'm 95% sure that you're within your rights). I'm sure they would have something to say about the crap you've gone through with ASUS and I suspect that ASUS would do whatever it would take to avoid going to court.

Sometimes litigation is your last and only resort, not that you have time for this but it is definitely worth filing a report against ASUS for unfair business practices.

http://www.bbb.org/
http://www.bbb.org/us/Dispute-Resolution-Services/


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 19, 2012)

sorry to hear that
its like they has"no good will" to replace that board


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, that's one "eff'd" up motherboard they sent you. I've had two RMA requests sent to ASUS the past year and they went pretty smoothly. Two 9800GX2s that bit the dust, one took 3 weeks to be replaced, they sent me a GTX285, the second one, took little over a week and they sent me a GTX470. Albeit both cards noticeably not new but in very good condition. 

Sending me different cards was the only thing they failed at... But I wasn't even that mad, I sold the 285 and the 470 alone wipes the floor with SLI'd GX2's.


Hope you manage to get them to send you a proper motherboard. It's even worse what they did considering it's their enthusiast range...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2012)

My CHVF showed up all good to go...


----------



## t_ski (Dec 19, 2012)

New board and everything, not repaired?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> New board and everything, not repaired?



Yup marked the old one. Same serial number obviously but was a new board.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2012)

wish me luck, i will be RMA ing my board soon. faulty onboard LAN


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Very poor service on Asus's end. I used to only buy Asus products but honestly their quality has gone down in my mind the last few years. I am a ASrock/MSI guy for motherboards and MSI/XFX for video cards. In fact the only asus product I have is a cheapo video card in my HTPC that was like $20 after rebate.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 20, 2012)

BrooksyX said:


> MSI/XFX for video cards



My XFX 8600 GTS damaged a display that was connected to it where I work. Completely fried the DVI DDC. I will never buy an XFX video card again, because of that. It's also half of the reason why I usually stay clear of nVidia in general as well, but that is just me.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Have you tried contacting the Better Business Bureau to file a complaint with ASUS along with seeing if the BBB might be willing to help if you really want to take legal action against ASUS (at this point, I'm 95% sure that you're within your rights). I'm sure they would have something to say about the crap you've gone through with ASUS and I suspect that ASUS would do whatever it would take to avoid going to court.
> 
> Sometimes litigation is your last and only resort, not that you have time for this but it is definitely worth filing a report against ASUS for unfair business practices.
> 
> ...



That's very hit or miss. Companies pay to keep their rating high. If you don't pay, then you get screwed. After all, the "BBB" is just another crooked corporation.
Basically, if Asus pays them enough money, then it doesn't matter how many complaints are received.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd stay on them Arrakis+9, they are looking for you to give up now. Make them send you a new board just on principle now.


----------

